# Business Analyst or any other IT related Job Seeking Experiences



## powerwandata (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all;

Everyone has their dreams about immigrancy but securing a visa is only the first part. As far as I saw in the forum, securing a job is also another important bump to overcome.

Can people with job seeking experience in IT sector post their experiences? It would be a great source for people who will follow the same route (Like possibly me)

For how long did you search for a job, what was the "thing" that get you your first IT related job after immigration, what should people do to secure jobs (Resume preparing, applying for a job, interviewing as a fresh immigrant etc. Any tip would greatly help), where is the best city to look for IT related jobs etc...

I believe this and relevant topics can help many potential immigrants.

Thanks


----------

